# Question about Army Cadets



## Cmd (1 Oct 2005)

Afternoon all,

I just had a few questions that I need clearing up so bear with me, 

I recently transferred to an Army Cadet unit (1888 2nd FER) I had been an Air Cadet for about 2 years, I was talking to a CWO and M/CPL. the MCPL said that I might get the Long Service Medal Award (?) but the CWO said that I didn't have the requirements. 

Question One, what are the requirements for the Long Service Medal?

Second Question, I've read a few threads about the C-7 and how cadets aren't allowed to use it but when the Captain was briefing me about rifle qualifications I had and which rifles I shot he asked If I ever shot the C-7, I answered no and thought that the question seemed stranged (Well being in the cadets we weren't allowed to use the C-7) but he smiled and said you'll be firing them soon enough, after cadets I overheard a conversation between the CWO and MCPL (no I wasn't eavesdropping they were right beside me and asked me) and they were talking about there summer camp experience how they were able to fire C-7's.

Question Two, Do Army Cadets train with the C-7?



Question 3, During parade I was stopped by a group of NCO's (they were asking me a few questions), One of them asked what rank was I when I was in the Air Cadets, I answered that I was an LAC, A Warrant commented that I might get it.

Question Three (I've read the other threads about Rank transfers at another board some got them others didn't), is it possible for me to get the rank of a Sapper if I was a former LAC (which is the equivalent to Sapper)?

Question 4, Is it possible for me to go to a senior Summer Camp Course without having to do Army Basic? (I've done a 3-week Junior Leaders Course at Trenton in 03)

Question 5, Is field uniforms (OD's) apart of the Army Cadet uniform "structure"?

That's all the questions I could think of, thanks for your time.


----------



## my72jeep (1 Oct 2005)

Cmd said:
			
		

> Afternoon all,
> 
> I just had a few questions that I need clearing up so bear with me,
> 
> ...


1)Army Cadet Service medal is for 5 years service as an Army cadet.

2) Army Cadets do get to fire the C-7 in the silver star program semi only.

3) Ranks given to cadets from other services under the rank of Sgt. are at the unit CO's descreation.

4) Basic is Basic.

5) Yes and No its up to the unit and or the area the unit is in.



hope this helps a bit.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Oct 2005)

1) The Army Cadet Long Service Medal is presented to Army cadets who have 5 years in cadets. Air Cadet and Sea cadet time do count towards the medal. So if you stay with your new unit for 3 years you will be eligible for the medal as long as you have proof of service from your air cadet squadron.

2) Army cadets fire the C-7 on any CLI summer course. If your LHQ has the resources then cadets 16 and older as well asin the silver star program may fire the C-7.

3) It is up to your CO.

4) If you're 14 and older you are allowed to bypass Basic and attend the 6 week CL course, in extreme cases you are able to attend the 6 week CLI course.

5) It depends on a lot of things.


----------



## Burrows (1 Oct 2005)

I was under the impression that the ARMY CADET long service medal was awarded to people who had been ARMY CADETS for 5 years.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Oct 2005)

See this website
http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/pdf/_13%201%20League%20Procedure%20ACSM%20Bilingual%20rev%20APR%202005.pdf

Paragraph 11 under eligibility.


----------



## Burrows (1 Oct 2005)

Read paragraph 5.  ARMY CADET.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Oct 2005)

11.......An Army Cadet who
has previously served with the Air Cadets or
the Sea Cadets may count such service to the
eligibility period for the ACSM. Eligible
service is portable between army cadet corps.


----------



## Burrows (1 Oct 2005)

Hardly paragraph 9.

Sort of pointless then.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Oct 2005)

Sorry I put down the wrong paragraph, I've corrected it now.


----------



## Cmd (1 Oct 2005)

thanks guys, helped me alot.


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 Oct 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that the ARMY CADET long service medal was awarded to people who had been ARMY CADETS for 5 years.


So was, I, since when the medal was first approved, only service in army cadets (with a break of no longer than 6 months) was allowed, but they have recently changed it to allow service in sea and air cadets


----------



## MbDragoon90 (29 May 2006)

The time Req for the service medal has been changed to 4 years


----------

